# private message received



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

patnxtdr said:


> You should always cast on about 5 inches of stitches. YOU have to determine how many that is. No one is going to do all the work or you!!! Heavens!


Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I got some snippy PM myself, then you wonder why a person gets upset. Can you ask the question that you want answer on the open forum? Maybe you could get an answer.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


Don't let it get to you, sometimes, mean or unhappy people just have to be mean spirited, I almost stopped posting because of that, then I realized how many wonderful people there are here.

Flowers for you.

Janallyn


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

PMs are SUPPOSED to be personal. There is enough controversy on KP lately without airing grievances that were private matters. 

I've sent personal messages at times that I don't think others would be interested in my take on the question, or I don't want to start anything like - "that is all wrong and this is all right". Just unnecessary at times. 

The OP should not feel offended because it wasn't worded to suit them. And that is MY personal opinion.

To answer your original question. If the yarn says that it is 5 st. to an inch on size 6 needles, you would want to cast on enough for a border (2 to 3 st on each side) and at least enough for 6 in. (30 + 6) for example. Then knit until the swatch is approx. 5-6 inch. long. When you measure the center four inch square, you may need to adjust. Use the pattern gauge suggested and the needle size and work toward meeting that gauge.

Back to knitting.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

jmcret05 said:


> PMs are SUPPOSED to be personal. There is enough controversy on KP lately without airing grievances that were private matters.
> 
> I've sent personal messages at times that I don't think others would be interested in my take on the question, or I don't want to start anything like - "that is all wrong and this is all right". Just unnecessary at times.
> 
> The OP should not feel offended because it wasn't worded to suit them. And that is MY personal opinion.


If I did the wrong thing, I'm sorry.

Janallyn


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> If I did the wrong thing, I'm sorry.
> 
> Janallyn


The flowers are lovely.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

If someone needs help...this is the site to ask. There is no need to get snippy or mean. If you don't know the answer than just click out of it. As my mother always said, if you haven't got something nice to say, than don't say anything at all. Judy M was oviously asking for help; a nasty reply is totally uncalled for.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

janallynbob said:


> If I did the wrong thing, I'm sorry.
> 
> Janallyn


You didn't do anything wrong the sender of the pm was hateful and rude and IMHO, shouldn't have sent the snippy hateful pm just because someone asked a question.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

Lot of extremely cranky people here lately.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


The person who sent it has a history of rude/condescending/belittling posts - on topics and in PM's.
Place the person on ignore so you do not get the nastygrams from this person again, and she/he will not be able to respond on your topics either.

Ask for any type of help you need. Peace to you. ☼


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

pattibe said:


> If someone needs help...this is the site to ask. There is no need to get snippy or mean. If you don't know the answer than just click out of it. As my mother always said, if you haven't got something nice to say, than don't say anything at all. Judy M was oviously asking for help; a nasty reply is totally uncalled for.


I agree with you. And she was also trying to take advantage of the private aspect of messaging to be rude without anyone knowing. Name them and shame them, I believe, if indeed they have any sense of shame to begin with.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

painthoss said:


> I agree with you. And she was also trying to take advantage of the private aspect of messaging to be rude without anyone knowing. Name them and shame them, I believe, if indeed they have any sense of shame to begin with.


Agree!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> The person who sent it has a history of rude/condescending/belittling posts - on topics and in PM's.
> Place the person on ignore so you do not get the nastygrams from this person again, and she/he will not be able to respond on your topics wither.
> 
> Ask for any type of help you need. Peace to you. ☼


I wholeheartedly agree. If someone is rude and nasty in a PM, they deserve to be outed and their remarks see the light of day. There's no call for the behaviors we see displayed to hurt rather than to help.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


Judy M , I'm very sorry you are dealing with this, and sorry you are feeling badly. I hope you will find good in KP again. There's definitely good here.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


Does this answer the question you asked in previous posts?

To answer your original question. If the yarn says that it is 5 st. to an inch on size 6 needles, you would want to cast on enough for a border (2 to 3 st on each side) and at least enough for 6 in. (30 + 6) for example. Then knit until the swatch is approx. 5-6 inch. long. When you measure the center four inch square, you may need to adjust. Use the pattern gauge suggested and the needle size and work toward meeting that gauge.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Judy M said:


> Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


Many think you did the right thing to share. Don't be hard on yourself. How else would you even find out that this person has a habit of acting this way both in replies to topics as well as in PM's.
{{Hugs}}


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

My Mother would send us outside with a throw rug when we got snippy & snipey, telling us to go beat the dust out of this.

And sometimes she was out there herself...


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I have found that some people cease being rude in pms if they think I might post their pm. Just because they choose to be rude in a pm does not mean I have any obligation to keep their rudeness private. I think you did the right thing.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmmm... I dont see anything rude about this reply. 
Its just a bit direct.
I've been told I have no tact. I just answer the question.
Simple.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Judy M said:


> Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


((((Hugs)))) I'm glad you let everyone know what you received via PM she/he is very rude


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

Judy M, I think you did the right thing by posting this for the rest of us to see. It helps to know who should be avoided, especially while there is no Admin here. I took a look at your previous topic. There was nothing wrong with your question and you did get some good advice. The PM was rude and uncalled for. If the sender of the PM had been trying to be helpful, she would have posted her message on the open forum. I can't imagine why anyone would think it's appropriate to go out of their way to be mean to someone else, and I'm sorry that she did that to you. I hope you'll use the "ignore" feature and save yourself from having to interact with that one again.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear your are recently widowed.. sorry you had have a nasty PM sent to you. 

I hope someone could answer your question. Hugs


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> I have found that some people cease being rude in pms if they think I might post their pm. Just because they choose to be rude in a pm does not mean I have any obligation to keep their rudeness private. I think you did the right thing.


Once a message is received - by PM or snail-mail - it's entirely up to the receiver to make it public or not. There is absolutely nothing wrong about posting a PM.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


That person seems to take pleasure in hurting others. Sad to be that person; I'm sad you were her target.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

painthoss said:


> I agree with you. And she was also trying to take advantage of the private aspect of messaging to be rude without anyone knowing. *Name them and shame them*, I believe, if indeed they have any sense of shame to begin with.


. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

krashdragon said:


> Hmmm... I dont see anything rude about this reply.
> Its just a bit direct.
> I've been told I have no tact. I just answer the question.
> Simple.


The PM was not direct, it was rude. If you look through the topic it was intended to address, you'll see that it didn't answer the question, rather it suggested that the question should not have been asked. That is not tactful, it's rude. If the sender of the PM didn't want to offer any help, she could have said nothing at all. If she did want to offer help, she could have posted it on the open forum. Instead, she took the time to send the OP a non-answer. Hmm.

Fortunately for the OP, she did get some good answers to her question from many of the helpful people on this site.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


You did absolutely the right thing. I would have done the same thing myself, if sent a PM like that.

It was totally uncalled for and it was an extremely cowardly act to attack you where no one could see what she was doing.

She deserved to be "outed".

Now, please. Just forget all about her and carry on enjoying your knitting.
Liz x


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

knitteerli said:


> I have found that some people cease being rude in pms if they think I might post their pm. Just because they choose to be rude in a pm does not mean I have any obligation to keep their rudeness private. I think you did the right thing.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I have so many times on KP seen the "oldtimers" - meaning those who have been on KP for many years, tell us ALL that there is no such thing as a "stupid question". The private message sent to Judy M was very rude and suggested that her question was stupid. I for one am very glad that Judy M shared her private message. If you can't play nice in the sandbox, stay the heck out of it!

Judy M my dear, you just keep asking questions if you need to and ignore those that are downright mean and nasty! Blessings to you!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

lizzie91001 said:


> Lot of extremely cranky people here lately.


 It must be something in the water. lol


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


You did the right thing. Many of us are familiar with the more unpleasant individuals in these parts even if you are not. People who are consistently rude need to be outed, and she is definitely one. Please take a breathe and move forward in your life and your knitting life. You are among friends even if you don't know it.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

kponsw said:


> Judy M, I think you did the right thing by posting this for the rest of us to see. It helps to know who should be avoided, especially while there is no Admin here. I took a look at your previous topic. There was nothing wrong with your question and you did get some good advice. The PM was rude and uncalled for. If the sender of the PM had been trying to be helpful, she would have posted her message on the open forum. I can't imagine why anyone would think it's appropriate to go out of their way to be mean to someone else, and I'm sorry that she did that to you. I hope you'll use the "ignore" feature and save yourself from having to interact with that one again.


 :sm24:


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Judy M said:


> Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


You did the right thing. By the way, you're not the first to receive a rude PM from that person, and you're not the first to post the PM on KP. The more that know about this person, the better. This person was on my ignore list from one of the other times she/he did this to someone else. Place her/him on your ignore list and enjoy your knitting once again.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Don't let it get to you, sometimes, mean or unhappy people just have to be mean spirited, I almost stopped posting because of that, then I realized how many wonderful people there are here.
> 
> Flowers for you.
> 
> Janallyn


Jan, that was so sweet of you to send flowers.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


Thank you for sharing. The more I hear about this gal, the more I feel she needs to be exposed for her nasty attitude. No one deserves to be treated badly. We are here to help each other. Some are in a different place than others. The experienced ones are always very generous with their time, so don't give up. That's what this forum is all about, people sharing and caring.

Speaking of which, please accept my sincerest condolences for your loss.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> PMs are SUPPOSED to be personal. There is enough controversy on KP lately without airing grievances that were private matters.
> 
> I've sent personal messages at times that I don't think others would be interested in my take on the question, or I don't want to start anything like - "that is all wrong and this is all right". Just unnecessary at times.
> 
> ...


The person who sent the PM is our resident troll. AmyKnits was kicked off this site by admin. Now that he's MIA, she's back. She has had numerous sock-puppet IDs, including Glengirl and patnxtdr.

She deserves to be outed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> . :sm24: :sm24:


JJ, can you delete my quote in your response? In the quote I had a senior moment and I've fixed it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> JJ, can you delete my quote in your response? In the quote I had a senior moment and I've fixed it.


Done.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Done.


Thank you. That was such a stupid mistake on my part. :sm16:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Don't let it get to you. What I find strange is when I post a picture of something I've knitted, lots of people will make comments. Then there are those who send a pm to make a comment. Why? It isn't a private matter.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Put her on your ignore list.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Don't let it get to you. What I find strange is when I post a picture of something I've knitted, lots of people will make comments. Then there are those who send a pm to make a comment. Why? It isn't a private matter.


When I get a PM from someone I don't know I just quickly check their profile and their last few posts, before opening it.

If it doesn't sound like someone I would want to invite into my home, I simply don't open it.

It doesn't annoy me in the slightest, to see them lying unopened in my mailbox, but it must really irritate the poster!!!
Liz x


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> When I get a PM from someone I don't know I just quickly check their profile and their last few posts, before opening it.
> 
> If it doesn't sound like someone I would want to invite into my home, I simply don't open it.
> 
> ...


Good thinking. I will be more careful in future. There used to be a lovely man called Fireball Dave when I first joined. He took umbrage and said he was leaving. I sent a pm asking him to think again. Sadly he never opened the message, and has never come back to KP. He was the one who started the Knitting Tea Party which has been kept going by Sam over the years.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Good thinking. I will be more careful in future. There used to be a lovely man called Fireball Dave when I first joined. He took umbrage and said he was leaving. I sent a pm asking him to think again. Sadly he never opened the message, and has never come back to KP. He was the one who started the Knitting Tea Party which has been kept going by Sam over the years.


Yes, I remember him, though I never joined in the Knitting Tea Party.

He may never have received your message - I know there are problems with the system from time to time.

Liz


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

We all have reached a spot where outside events cause chaos in our thinking mechanism. Please don't hesitate to ask for assistance again as there are many helpful folks on KP. That is one of the things that brings me back everyday to this forum.

My sincerest sympathy on your loss.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lizcrafts said:


> Yes, I remember him, though I never joined in the Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> He may never have received your message - I know there are problems with the system from time to time.
> 
> Liz


There were many who PMd him with no response. We've seen a drop off in comments, but I believe they will be back. There are fewer and fewer political topics posted in areas besides attic, etc.


----------



## ozkiwi1 (Nov 18, 2017)

I know all about nasty PM's.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

If it was in the UK I might have put it down to the prolonged heat ! Saying that I think it was the “heavens” that really marked it as snippy .


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

So sad that soneone should reply in such a patronising and unhelpful manner. Fortunately, the majority of members of this sit are kind and helpful.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I see on Patnxtdr's feedback- universally anti- posters have not ticked the box for a negative opinion which means she has 60% approval rather than nil.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

People don’t get, if you can’t say something nicely, just keep your mouth shut. Sorry someone was so rude to you and sorry for your loss.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't let that nasty person upset you.It was an unnecessary response.They should not have replied at all rather than send you a nasty PM.
This forum is exactly for questions like yours....you will get a lot more good responses than bad.
I am so sorry for your recent loss of your life partner.
Stay on the forum and enjoy the pics and posts and helpful advice from the nice people on here.All the best and take care.????????


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> When I get a PM from someone I don't know I just quickly check their profile and their last few posts, before opening it.
> 
> If it doesn't sound like someone I would want to invite into my home, I simply don't open it.
> 
> ...


Perfect solution.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

What's happened to KP Folks? they used to be so friendly and courteous when responding to posts.
Now, too many seem to be mad at the world or just feeling mean and take it out on innocent posters.
May I offer an apology for the hateful remarks you have been subjected to.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Perfect solution.


Put it this way.

There are 3 people still lying in there - and I've never had a second PM from any of them!
Result!
Liz


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow the tone of this website has really changed - for the worst. KP was a much friendlier place to be at one time.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

lizcrafts said:


> Put it this way.
> 
> There are 3 people still lying in there - and I've never had a second PM from any of them!
> Result!
> Liz


Obviously it works. Great tip.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Try to ignore it and ask away. That is what the forum is for. Hope you are okay.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Ok, I was hurt and upset and that reply just made it worse. I thought it would make me feel better to post it here but it hasn't.


I think it is ok that you posted it. It wasn't personal information but what was done was to you and you had the right to post that. It is a shame when our life's frustrations come out in other ways and get directed at others. Bullying and hurting others purposefully is just plain wrong.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

If a person can't help don't bother to answer.. instead of being rude..Kindness doesn't cost anything.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Don't let it get to you. What I find strange is when I post a picture of something I've knitted, lots of people will make comments. Then there are those who send a pm to make a comment. Why? It isn't a private matter.


I get a lot of that as well. It puzzles me too because surely it's easier to post on the topic. I have a look at their posts before I open the message. I'm a bit of a suspicious soul. :sm17:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave had a lot of good cooking tips. I use one of his recipes and adapt it to whatever I have on hand to cook. I saw where another guy took over the dishcloth patterns and wondered what happened to Dave. Sorry to hear he is gone. I have also thought about leaving, but I just pick and choose the posts I want to respond to. To bad we don't have an active Admin.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I get a lot of that as well. It puzzles me too because surely it's easier to post on the topic. I have a look at their posts before I open the message. I'm a bit of a suspicious soul. :sm17:


Sounds like you and I are of the one mind!!

You usually only have to check the first page of their posts!! There's always a give-away there.

Liz


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I hope, Judy M, that the support you've received has helped you disregard this particular member who does not represent the attitude usually displayed by the average KPer.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

lizcrafts said:


> Sounds like you and I are of the one mind!!


Definitely. I'm a cynic always looking for the catch!


----------



## zellie (Dec 12, 2017)

janallynbob said:


> Don't let it get to you, sometimes, mean or unhappy people just have to be mean spirited, I almost stopped posting because of that, then I realized how many wonderful people there are here.
> 
> Flowers for you.
> 
> Janallyn


That's a nice thing to do.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

lizcrafts said:


> When I get a PM from someone I don't know I just quickly check their profile and their last few posts, before opening it.
> 
> If it doesn't sound like someone I would want to invite into my home, I simply don't open it.
> 
> ...


Excellent! I had not thought of the sleuthing bit previously...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mlab said:


> Excellent! I had not thought of the sleuthing bit previously...


Or, just keep a list of the offenders and ignore them the old-fashioned way. There's a song titled, "Walk on by" which is a mantra for lessening stress on KP.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am sorry this snarky person "talked" to you like that. She is the exception rather than the rule on KP.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

mlab said:


> Excellent! I had not thought of the sleuthing bit previously...


Just call me "Jane Marple" - she was a knitter too!!

Liz x


----------



## NewYorkBarb (Mar 22, 2013)

I had same issues before like that so, change my user name and do not ask for help anymore.If I cannot figure something out then I just do not complete the item.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NewYorkBarb said:


> I had same issues before like that so, change my user name and do not ask for help anymore.If I cannot figure something out then I just do not complete the item.


That makes me sad when so many would want to help.


----------



## NewYorkBarb (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, two times someone said I should not be knitting if I cannot figure out a pattern. I have been knitting since back in the 50's but things are so different now than back then. For me patterns are harder and the terminology is so different . Guess I am of the Vintage era for knitting.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


Even if you were not grieving , you don't deserve this kind of response . Some people know no better , it's such a shock 
When something like this happens . 
Carry on and in the future be careful about who you ask for help . All the Best .


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Good thinking. I will be more careful in future. There used to be a lovely man called Fireball Dave when I first joined. He took umbrage and said he was leaving. I sent a pm asking him to think again. Sadly he never opened the message, and has never come back to KP. He was the one who started the Knitting Tea Party which has been kept going by Sam over the years.


I still think of Fireball Dave from time to time. When he issued an ultimatum, he wasn't bluffing. I sent him more than one PM, but he didn't open mine either. I don't think there were any winners in that bit of KP history.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have only gotten pleasant PMs so far. Thank Goodness!
It amazes me that some of you have been able to pin-point "members" who have several user names. I would never figure that out. It does make my theory correct that people hide behind the anonymity of things like user names in order to be unpleasant. But it is almost funny that that they feel the need to hide behind an "anonymous" name that is hiding behind another "anonymous" name ! Too funny! Especially since the Sherlocks out there figure it out anyway! People!


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

JennyG12 said:


> Many think you did the right thing to share. Don't be hard on yourself. How else would you even find out that this person has a habit of acting this way both in replies to topics as well as in PM's.
> {{Hugs}}


I just don't understand how people can be so unkind to others. I'm sorry you had to deal with such a mean and unhappy person. And I appreciate you sharing because we are now warned about her.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

JudyM,
I am so sorry for your loss. You have done nothing wrong. It is beyond me as to why anyone would be rude or snarky in response to a knitting question. This is, after all, knitting forum (crochet too) with members of all skill levels. No one should have to fear rude posts or pm’s in response to a question. Take care.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

JudyM,
I am so sorry for your loss. You have done nothing wrong. It is beyond me as to why anyone would be rude or snarky in response to a knitting question. This is, after all, a knitting forum (crochet too) with members of all skill levels. No one should have to fear rude posts or pm’s in response to a question. Take care.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ave knitted and crocheted too many years to talk about now. But one day I could not think of the simplest silly knitting abbreviation. I really had brain freeze! So I came here, felt like a fool, but many sweet smart helpful kpers answered in a lovely way. Ty


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Have knitted and crocheted too many years to talk about now. But one day I could not think of the simplest silly knitting abbreviation. I really had brain freeze! So I came here, felt like a fool, but many sweet smart helpful kpers answered in a lovely way. Ty


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think the PM was rude, and certainly not hateful, as some have said. It was charmless, but she was right. What does being a widow have to do with anything? She is not a mind reader. I think it is wrong to post a PM. Those who do that are just making it hard to trust anyone on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


The post you received is pretty harsh! I'm sorry that happened to you, especially at a difficult time like this. I'm sorry about your husband.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gina said:


> I don't think the PM was rude, and certainly not hateful, as some have said. It was charmless, but she was right. What does being a widow have to do with anything? She is not a mind reader. I think it is wrong to post a PM. Those who do that are just making it hard to trust anyone on here.


I think it was rude, implying that the questioner wants others to do her work for her. As for being a recent widow - that's a good reminder to be kind. You never know what someone else is going through, and I would hope no one would want to add to another's unhappiness.


----------



## Amyah (Oct 17, 2017)

pattibe said:


> If someone needs help...this is the site to ask. There is no need to get snippy or mean. If you don't know the answer than just click out of it. As my mother always said, if you haven't got something nice to say, than don't say anything at all. Judy M was oviously asking for help; a nasty reply is totally uncalled for.


Agree <3


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Sometimes these matters get amusing. A few weeks ago I corrected someone in a thread - politely I feel sure, I am rarely rude. Immediately someone posted that I should nor correct someone publicly, but rather send a PM. I replied that apparently the rule was: I could be corrected publicly but not do that to anyone else - lol. But I took it to heart. About a week later I sent a rather mild correction to someone in a PM and got a response from them telling me curtly to not PM them! but to post my correction publicly. 

You can't take this stuff too seriously.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I second that Jannalyn and very lovely flowers!
Tonda USA :sm01:


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Don't let it get to you, sometimes, mean or unhappy people just have to be mean spirited, I almost stopped posting because of that, then I realized how many wonderful people there are here.
> 
> Flowers for you.
> 
> Janallyn


Yes. And the lily with the spectacular composition is awesome!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


I was also on the receiving end with a PM from this person recently, and I "aired it" on this forum.....I think this is exactly what this person is looking for......sorry you copped it this time.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Love and light to you Judy M.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Love and hugs Judy M


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I’m sorry for your loss and that you got a rotten response at a difficult time in your life.

I can’t fix anything I can only share my own approach, which is to try to give the other person the benefit if the doubt. Who knows what challenging things may be going on in their life. If they have shown a pattern of meanness, I block them. Simply because I don’t need their negativity in my life. I hope you find kindness and assistance in the future, there is much of that here.


----------



## pkwelch1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Words To Live By:
There are no stupid questions, only stupid answers.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


I understand why you posted this pm. It is unkind and uncalled for, and should be posted on the site, if posted at all. Not sent in a pm. This also says a lot about the sender. I am also sorry for your loss. It must be very hard for you.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

hilltopper said:


> Sometimes these matters get amusing. A few weeks ago I corrected someone in a thread - politely I feel sure, I am rarely rude. Immediately someone posted that I should nor correct someone publicly, but rather send a PM. I replied that apparently the rule was: I could be corrected publicly but not do that to anyone else - lol. But I took it to heart. About a week later I sent a rather mild correction to someone in a PM and got a response from them telling me curtly to not PM them! but to post my correction publicly.
> 
> You can't take this stuff too seriously.


 :sm09: Sorry for laughing, but it was a rather funny situation. :sm09:


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


Shame on YOU for trying to use your husband's death to get help. What does being a recent widow have to do with anything?


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

KitKat789 said:


> Shame on YOU for trying to use your husband's death to get help. What does being a recent widow have to do with anything?


You ought to be put in a lengthy time out. Your posts are so hateful.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

JennyG12 said:


> You ought to be put in a lengthy time out. Your posts are so hateful.


I just read through the first page of her most recent posts. What a ray of sunshine! :sm16: She's got one heck of a stick up her butt.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


Judy M, my 55 yo beloved husband died in February 2001 - and I'm still a widow, who looks up and asks him to come home. The first year is difficult beyond difficult - alas, the second year was worse in some ways. One of those ways was that it finally hit that Dale was not coming home.

However, it has been important to me and the rest of my life to honor and celebrate his life with me. So ... for our anniversary, I let him take me out for lobster, which I love and he simply loved watching me eating the ocean bug.

Perhaps the PMr is also experiencing a death in her life -- but, she doesn't know how to handle it except to lash out to others.

Oh, btw, my husband's smile and humor continue daily - I do, however, always get the bill for that lobster. Hmmm. Something to talk with him about when I get to where he is.

{{{Judy M}}} hug yourself daily - and treat yourself the way your fella treated and protected you.

As for the knitting stuff: making swatches are the bane of most knitters.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

hilltopper said:


> Sometimes these matters get amusing. A few weeks ago I corrected someone in a thread - politely I feel sure, I am rarely rude. Immediately someone posted that I should nor correct someone publicly, but rather send a PM. I replied that apparently the rule was: I could be corrected publicly but not do that to anyone else - lol. But I took it to heart. About a week later I sent a rather mild correction to someone in a PM and got a response from them telling me curtly to not PM them! but to post my correction publicly.
> 
> You can't take this stuff too seriously.


You just can't win with some people! :sm06: :sm02:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

KitKat789 said:


> Shame on YOU for trying to use your husband's death to get help. What does being a recent widow have to do with anything?


 :sm06: I am speechless at this insensitive comment.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Hm. Sorry for the double post. I kept getting a Timeout message that said my comment wasn't posted. I guess it was.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

KitKat789 said:


> Shame on YOU for trying to use your husband's death to get help. What does being a recent widow have to do with anything?


And shame on you for your post. No point explaining anything to you; you're not human enough to understand.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Shame on you!!! I'm a recent widow. Wonder of wonders 5 inches of stitches was all that I was trying to ask for.


Judy M - please, please, don't waste even a nanosecond on people like this! Don't even be upset or react. This is obviously an unhappy soul lashing out and has nothing to do with you!

All questions and requests for help are valid (although everyone turned me down when I asked for help washing windows...wonder why????).

When people respond like this, let them keep their misery to themselves by treating the event as if it never took place. Responding only validates their desire to belittle others, by letting them know it worked.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> Judy M, my 55 yo beloved husband died in February 2001 - and I'm still a widow, who looks up and asks him to come home. The first year is difficult beyond difficult - alas, the second year was worse in some ways. One of those ways was that it finally hit that Dale was not coming home.
> 
> However, it has been important to me and the rest of my life to honor and celebrate his life with me. So ... for our anniversary, I let him take me out for lobster, which I love and he simply loved watching me eating the ocean bug.
> 
> ...


What a lovely and caring post.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> Judy M, my 55 yo beloved husband died in February 2001 - and I'm still a widow, who looks up and asks him to come home. The first year is difficult beyond difficult - alas, the second year was worse in some ways. One of those ways was that it finally hit that Dale was not coming home.
> 
> However, it has been important to me and the rest of my life to honor and celebrate his life with me. So ... for our anniversary, I let him take me out for lobster, which I love and he simply loved watching me eating the ocean bug.
> 
> ...


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> You ought to be put in a lengthy time out. Your posts are so hateful.


I just went to her profile and read some of her comments. She's a nasty piece of work who should be on everyone's ignore list.

Sample: When asked what the nicest thing her family had done for her, she replied, they died.

Omg!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this. Nasty, rude and too lonely to have anything else to do. Thank you for letting us know


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

So sorry. Thanks for calling this nasty person out.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

The whole idea of this group is for newbies (and some oldies) to be able to ask questions that even we oldies may think are silly. I have done it myself. I know I should be able to work something out but sometimes get brain freeze so I ask. It isn't very nice to be told we are stupid. All that is going to do is stop us from asking an obvious question and ultimately distancing ourselves from the group. Sometimes a question will be asked and there are several responses - and some of those responses may be something that we hadn't even thought of that make things so much easier. This group is set out in such a way that we have knitting and crochet questions/answers. We have a non-knitting/crochet section that everyone is entitled to skim over if they don't want to check out the content. I admit I don't open every single thing posted daily. I'm not interested in machine knitting so I don't check out that section. I don't open all the pictures either. That is my choice but I don't get nasty about it. To my way of thinking there is no place for nastiness on this group. My mum always told us growing up "if you can't say something nice to someone don't say anything " and also "do unto others as you would have them do unto you". Some people may be extremely self conscious about asking a question to "complete strangers", and for someone in the group to tell them they are stupid is only gong to alienate them. Let's be a little more compassionate and help those that ask for it whether they be new or old to the group and in age.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

The whole idea of this group is for newbies (and some oldies) to be able to ask questions that even we oldies may think are silly. I have done it myself. I know I should be able to work something out but sometimes get brain freeze so I ask. It isn't very nice to be told we are stupid. All that is going to do is stop us from asking an obvious question and ultimately distancing ourselves from the group and maybe not finishing the project we are diligently working on. Sometimes a question will be asked and there are several responses - and some of those responses may be something that we hadn't even thought of that make things so much easier. This group is set out in such a way that we have knitting and crochet questions/answers. We have a non-knitting/crochet section that everyone is entitled to skim over if they don't want to check out the content. I admit I don't open every single thing posted daily. I'm not interested in machine knitting so I don't check out that section. I don't open all the pictures either. That is my choice but I don't get nasty about it. To my way of thinking there is no place for nastiness on this group. My mum always told us growing up "if you can't say something nice to someone don't say anything " and also "do unto others as you would have them do unto you". Some people may be extremely self conscious about asking a question to "complete strangers", and for someone in the group to tell them they are stupid is only gong to alienate them. Let's be a little more compassionate and help those that ask for it whether they be new or old to the group and in age. Even PMs should be nicely worded.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. I shivered and hit the "send" button twice. It's freezing here at present.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

knittingdragon said:


> The whole idea of this group is for newbies (and some oldies) to be able to ask questions that even we oldies may think are silly. I have done it myself. I know I should be able to work something out but sometimes get brain freeze so I ask. It isn't very nice to be told we are stupid. All that is going to do is stop us from asking an obvious question and ultimately distancing ourselves from the group and maybe not finishing the project we are diligently working on. Sometimes a question will be asked and there are several responses - and some of those responses may be something that we hadn't even thought of that make things so much easier. This group is set out in such a way that we have knitting and crochet questions/answers. We have a non-knitting/crochet section that everyone is entitled to skim over if they don't want to check out the content. I admit I don't open every single thing posted daily. I'm not interested in machine knitting so I don't check out that section. I don't open all the pictures either. That is my choice but I don't get nasty about it. To my way of thinking there is no place for nastiness on this group. My mum always told us growing up "if you can't say something nice to someone don't say anything " and also "do unto others as you would have them do unto you". Some people may be extremely self conscious about asking a question to "complete strangers", and for someone in the group to tell them they are stupid is only gong to alienate them. Let's be a little more compassionate and help those that ask for it whether they be new or old to the group and in age. Even PMs should be nicely worded.


I'm an oldie and I learn something new here almost every day. There are so many ways to do things. I decide I want to try something new, I look on KP to see if someone else has done it. If I can't find it, I ask the question. Someone is always there to help me if I need it. Conversely, I try to help people with the knowledge I have. Sometimes I help, sometimes not.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> Even if you were not grieving , you don't deserve this kind of response . Some people know no better , it's such a shock
> When something like this happens .
> Carry on and in the future *be careful about who you ask for help* . All the Best .


Excuse me? How is anyone supposed to "be careful about who you ask for help" on a forum of over 180,000 registered users???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> I see on Patnxtdr's feedback- universally anti- posters have not ticked the box for a negative opinion which means she has 60% approval rather than nil.


Now, _that_ is funny!!! I won't bother telling them though, because the feedback feature is supposed to be strictly about buying/selling transactions.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm getting so tired of all the snips here on this forum. It used to be a lovely knitting site; you just have to ignore the ugliness. Still a whole lot of very kind and helpful people here, ignore the haters.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> I'm getting so tired of all the snips here on this forum. It used to be a lovely knitting site; you just have to ignore the ugliness. Still a whole lot of very kind and helpful people here, ignore the haters.


Well there are only two or three haters here, so looks like everyone else is on the same cooperative page.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Don't let it get to you, sometimes, mean or unhappy people just have to be mean spirited, I almost stopped posting because of that, then I realized how many wonderful people there are here.
> 
> Flowers for you.
> 
> Janallyn


I'm with you on that. Lovely flowers you have posted they will brighten up the day


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

pattibe said:


> If someone needs help...this is the site to ask. There is no need to get snippy or mean. If you don't know the answer than just click out of it. As my mother always said, if you haven't got something nice to say, than don't say anything at all. Judy M was oviously asking for help; a nasty reply is totally uncalled for.


Well said!!!.


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

What an evil piece of work she is. Isn’t there a way we can expel her?or do we just ignore the ignorant B—h


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

What an evil piece of work she is. Isn’t there a way we can expel her?or do we just ignore the ignorant B—h


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CharlotteAnna said:


> What an evil piece of work she is. Isn't there a way we can expel her?or do we just ignore the ignorant B-h


Were Admin administrating as before mid-December, she never would have got back on KP. Since Admin appears to be leaving us to our own devices ...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Were Admin administrating as before mid-December, she never would have got back on KP. Since Admin appears to be leaving us to our own devices ...


Well admin will have to put in an appearance to deal with all the double posts and time outs on posts. I won't post again after this one!

ETA that one went through in a flash! :sm09:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

NewYorkBarb said:


> I had same issues before like that so, change my user name and do not ask for help anymore.If I cannot figure something out then I just do not complete the item.


If you allow the meanies to affect you that much, you are giving them power and letting them win. Please feel free to ask for help any time. Yes, you will probably get a snarky answer or two. Ignore them. Those posters are not worth your time/attention/effort.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

williesmom said:


> If you allow the meanies to affect you that much, you are giving them power and letting them win. Please feel free to ask for help any time. Yes, you will probably get a snarky answer or two. Ignore them. Those posters are *not worth your time/attention/effort*.


. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## brenjuly (Mar 12, 2017)

shepherd said:


> I have only gotten pleasant PMs so far. Thank Goodness!
> It amazes me that some of you have been able to pin-point "members" who have several user names. I would never figure that out. It does make my theory correct that people hide behind the anonymity of things like user names in order to be unpleasant. But it is almost funny that that they feel the need to hide behind an "anonymous" name that is hiding behind another "anonymous" name ! Too funny! Especially since the Sherlocks out there figure it out anyway! People!


Intrigues me, too!


----------



## brenjuly (Mar 12, 2017)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it was rude, implying that the questioner wants others to do her work for her. As for being a recent widow - that's a good reminder to be kind. You never know what someone else is going through, and I would hope no one would want to add to another's unhappiness.


Well said.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

janallynbob said:


> Don't let it get to you, sometimes, mean or unhappy people just have to be mean spirited, I almost stopped posting because of that, then I realized how many wonderful people there are here.
> 
> Flowers for you.
> 
> Janallyn


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

JennyG12 said:


> The person who sent it has a history of rude/condescending/belittling posts - on topics and in PM's.
> Place the person on ignore so you do not get the nastygrams from this person again, and she/he will not be able to respond on your topics either.
> 
> Ask for any type of help you need. Peace to you. ☼


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Did I read that Admin had recently “zeroed out” a new user’s posts? ...like in the last week or so? ...or was I dreaming?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mea said:


> Did I read that Admin had recently "zeroed out" a new user's posts? ...like in the last week or so? ...or was I dreaming?


It seems to have happened. knititlikeitshot shows 6 posts, but none show up when one clicks to see them. From this post, I gather he/she was trying to advertise; that may be why they were zeroed.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It seems to have happened. knititlikeitshot shows 6 posts, but none show up when one clicks to see them. From this post, I gather he/she was trying to advertise; that may be why they were zeroed.


Thanks! So...we know Admin is still aware (and not sick as some have surmised) and chooses to ignore everything else. This is disappointing to me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mea said:


> Thanks! So...we know Admin is still aware (and not sick as some have surmised) and chooses to ignore everything else. This is disappointing to me.


If it impinges upon the bottom line, it gets attention. At least, that's how I'm seeing it.
Misplaced topics don't get moved to the proper section, no matter that they've been reported.
Miscreants who have returned don't get booted out again.
Actual porn - reported many times - remains posted, though it's possible Admin blocked those users from posting anything more.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If it impinges upon the bottom line, it gets attention. At least, that's how I'm seeing it.


Yes, this is my thinking too. Even the most popular knitting/crocheting threads cannot compete with the hate wars and complaint threads when it comes to total clicks.

I try not to let this bother me, but i cannot deny that it sometimes does. It reminds me of visits to my sister's house. After dinner we take a walk in her backyard and discuss all her beautiful plants and flowers. (She's got a green thumb and I'm just learning.) Problem is, she's not good at cleaning up after her large dogs, so there's always the "Watch where you step!" warning. So sure, I watch where I step, but at some point all that dodging reduces the fun of it all. :sm01:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If it impinges upon the bottom line, it gets attention. At least, that's how I'm seeing it.
> Misplaced topics don't get moved to the proper section, no matter that they've been reported.
> Miscreants who have returned don't get booted out again.
> Actual porn - reported many times - remains posted, though it's possible Admin blocked those users from posting anything more.


I think it's possible it's not the ostrich who acted but a stand in who only deals with this kind of thing. The _really_ important things that is. Really important to the ostrich that is. :sm03:


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

KitKat789 said:


> Shame on YOU for trying to use your husband's death to get help. What does being a recent widow have to do with anything?


And KitKat, if you are insistent about being nasty let's at least keep the facts straight. She did not use her husband's death to get help. She only mentioned it AFTER you had taken a shot at her.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

If we were all sitting together in a lovely, large, comfy room... enjoying each other’s company and stories of how we came to be the crafters we are. Or asking for an explanation or instruction on how to do this or that and one of these ones that spout hatred and rude words out of their mouths were there how long would we tolerate their nonsense? For me I don’t think for very long. I would ask them to leave or not waste my time with them. So ignore them. Don’t answer their taunts. 
If you watch kids playing ball one tosses the ball another catches and tosses back. Don’t toss the ball back. Let the sad, lonely, socially inept ones flounder in their rudeness. 

Just my two cents worth. 

Personally I am glad that this forum exists. I am happy that I can ask a question and get knowledgeable answers and be able to see things with a different viewpoint. Thank you all that have helped me.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

NewYorkBarb said:


> Well, two times someone said I should not be knitting if I cannot figure out a pattern. I have been knitting since back in the 50's but things are so different now than back then. For me patterns are harder and the terminology is so different . Guess I am of the Vintage era for knitting.


Ignore those ignorant fools


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

KitKat789 said:


> Shame on YOU for trying to use your husband's death to get help. What does being a recent widow have to do with anything?


You are one evil *itch!

Do YOU know what is like to loose your husband?

If you do, do YOU remember how you felt?

YOU didn't know JudyM was a grieving widow, but is doesn't matter, because YOU should not be berating anyone for asking for help.

YOU should be publicly apologizing to JudyM, YOUR behavior was disgusting.

I won't hide behind anonymity, I am Marilyn.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

NewYorkBarb said:


> Well, two times someone said I should not be knitting if I cannot figure out a pattern. I have been knitting since back in the 50's but things are so different now than back then. For me patterns are harder and the terminology is so different . Guess I am of the Vintage era for knitting.


Good heavens! That is certainly uncalled for. Was it the same person each time (or possibly the same person using two different accounts)? I don't know why people have to be so discouraging; I can't imagine what they get out of it.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Scumbug and Hilltopper, I love you guys.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Scumbug and Hilltopper, I love you guys.


I do too!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I am on page 2! This old horse is dead, so stop beating it!!! This is my problem of late...everybody has to get into the act and be heard! Geez! I won't continue to p.7 or 8...same old stuff, I'm sure.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Okay, I am on page 2! This old horse is dead, so stop beating it!!! This is my problem of late...everybody has to get into the act and be heard! Geez! I won't continue to p.7 or 8...same old stuff, I'm sure.


I hate to tell you, but your response shows up on page 10. You are being very illogical: it's not up to you to decide how many pages, when the horse is dead, and whether people may converse or not. And if this is your worst problem of late, then you are either very bored or very lucky.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Okay, I am on page 2! This old horse is dead, so stop beating it!!! This is my problem of late...everybody has to get into the act and be heard! Geez! I won't continue to p.7 or 8...same old stuff, I'm sure.


Abd, you're in the act to be heard.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Abd, you're in the act to be heard.


Thank you! I forgot to add that though I had meant to. :sm24:


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

painthoss said:


> Thank you! I forgot to add that though I had meant to. :sm24:


A day does not go by that some pearl clutching finger wagger doesn't tell everyone what they should or should not do. I wish I had a dollar for every one of those posts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ouijian said:


> A day does not go by that some pearl clutching finger wagger doesn't tell everyone what they should or should not do. I wish I had a dollar for every one of those posts.


You'd be wealthy enough to buy this forum outright and give the boot to the unwanted!


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You'd be wealthy enough to buy this forum outright and give the boot to the unwanted!


Wouldn't that be lovely? I've thought about buying this forum.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

ouijian said:


> Wouldn't that be lovely? I've thought about buying this forum.


It's beyond the scope of my ken to imagine what it would involve to own and manage it. My hat's off to you!


----------



## iranurse (Sep 6, 2016)

deep cleansing breath! people that lack something on the inside often try to hurt others in an effort to make themselves feel better. the world is a very unkind place these days-seems as if everyone is so angry these days. sorry for ur loss and take comfort in the fact that ur husband has found the most wonderful peace and is waiting to be able to be reunited with u-he is not gone, u just have to listen a little harder and u will still know he is there. may peace be with u


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

iranurse said:


> deep cleansing breath! people that lack something on the inside often try to hurt others in an effort to make themselves feel better. the world is a very unkind place these days-seems as if everyone is so angry these days. sorry for ur loss and take comfort in the fact that ur husband has found the most wonderful peace and is waiting to be able to be reunited with u-he is not gone, u just have to listen a little harder and u will still know he is there. may peace be with u


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kittyadoptioncentre (Jul 6, 2012)

Ignore the nasties .. they are not worth the effort .. like crying over spilt milk .. there are many wonderful people on KP and they are very helpful and supportive


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Let us pray - perhaps that poor person has died inside and can't get back her humanity or civility. <amen>


----------

